# For sale 180g complete all starfire tank



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

CUSTOM MADE 180G ALL PANELS STARFIRE GLASS, BOTTOM TEMPERED. BRUSHED NICKEL TRIM. 2 X CANISTER FILTERS they are Fluval 304 ,Ehiem 2217 ,300 watt ebo heater ,2 X LED DOUBLE BRIGHT MARINELAND LIGHTS WITH MOONLIGHT.Large driftwood pieces and green river rock from Garabaldi river in whistler .again sorry that pics are upside down I WILL PROVIDE more pics vids of any and all things you would like to see its just easier for me so please ask and I will provide . Thanks Adi.
Dimension are 2x2x6 , new price on this one of a kind tank $600 complete only a couple fish left .

for video text to 778 241 0239 and I can email/text it to you, plus more pictures


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

1500 and you can't even put pictures the right side up? good luck with the sale man, but i'd suggest putting up a bit more info if you want some serious interest for that kind of cash. 


might want to start with what filters, and tank dimensions, as well as a pic of the whole tank


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

monkE said:


> 1500 and you can't even put pictures the right side up? good luck with the sale man, but i'd suggest putting up a bit more info if you want some serious interest for that kind of cash.
> 
> might want to start with what filters, and tank dimensions, as well as a pic of the whole tank


I fully agree with what you have to say MonkE, however you could tone down the aggressiveness a little. Im sure I don't need to tell you as you are a "forum god" but I'm going to say it anyways. This is a family oriented site that is supposed to be warm, friendly, and full of great advice.
Now... adi, it would greatly help your sale if you could post as much information as you can about the tank and everything in it as well as add a whole "schwack" of photos from every conceivable angle you could ever imagine. As for the upside down photos, my phone does that too unfortunately. For my phone, I just turn it the other way and that seems to take care of the problem.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> I fully agree with what you have to say MonkE, however you could tone down the aggressiveness a little. Im sure I don't need to tell you as you are a "forum god" but I'm going to say it anyways. This is a family oriented site that is supposed to be warm, friendly, and full of great advice.
> Now... adi, it would greatly help your sale if you could post as much information as you can about the tank and everything in it as well as add a whole "schwack" of photos from every conceivable angle you could ever imagine. As for the upside down photos, my phone does that too unfortunately. For my phone, I just turn it the other way and that seems to take care of the problem.


fair enough man, and you absolutely right! i just thought the add warranted such a reaction, but I will agree that this is a friendly place and i could have toned it down, or bit my tounge

good luck with the sale Adi, a 180 would truly make a beautiful cichlid tank,


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I did say I would provide more info if you were interested , and site kept crashing every time we tried to post pics so that's what ya got . I can provide A vid and detailed pics on request . Also please feel free to price out that much starfire glass brushed nickel trim and the tempering if you think it's to much . Thx for the imput Adi


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope the new info helps that I have provided cheers .


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

adi said:


> I hope the new info helps that I have provided cheers .


I will add new photos right side up of tank and fish this weekend


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Here you go bud


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow stunning! 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Here you go bud
> 
> View attachment 16825


Cheers for that photo lol the right way up !


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Alkatraz said:


> Wow stunning!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I think so to bad they were all asleep lol just turned on the light for the pic .


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Free bump for a nice setup!! also 1500 is not lots of money. Its an expensive hobby and thats a complete package and I also have found people on here can be cheap or the old "that's all my budget is" and by the way my killer 85 gal was more haha. 

Good luck with your sale.


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Well thanks I dropped price now but no lower I don't even need to sell it , I just never see it since my daughter moved down stairs lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here are all the pix right side up and full size:



























I don't usually intervene the way I am about to & I apologize in advance to anyone who feels I shouldn't. But I just want to clear up a couple things here. I know a persons tone in posts, PM's, emails, text & such can often be taken the wrong way. I believe that was the case here...I'm sure Monke's (Mike) tone on his post was incorrectly received. I can see how one might view it as unfriendly. Though in his 2nd post he took the blame and agreed, I am sure this was done to simply end it there. I am quite confident that when he typed his first post, he was smiling and simply being himself. Anyone that has been around here long enough, would know that Mike is a great guy always making and attempting to make people laugh and smile. If he came off with a sarcastic/unfriendly tone, you can rest assured it was in meant to be in a friendly manner. I will stake my rep as a mod on it! I have yet to see him ever have a bad tone, even if it was warranted. 
He simply was joking about the upside-down pix (which was a funny comment that most would have laughed with him )
The rest of his post was straight and to the point (short & sweet). With so many people using tap-a-talk, I have noticed that to be a trend. 
There are very few members who would show the tone you perceived he was using. But I can tell you ....for the most part, the majority of members here are friendly, respectful & great people. Mike is one of those without a doubt!

Im sorry Adi, if you felt you was "criticized" when it was meant to be funny/humorous and helpful Im sure. I am not sure what your post originally said, but judging by the other replies it was lacking info. Nothing said was false if that was the case. People prefer to know as much info as possible & good pix as well. If you don't post the info, they are going to ask....best to spare the questions by providing the answers in advance. It's just the way it is, had he not said it ....5 others would have. Here is a thread I made for new members here that might be helpful for your future ads:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-23775/
As for the site kept crashing, IM sure it had something to do with this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/problems-complaints-suggestions-48/inactivity-auto-log-off-36594/ & http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/problems-complaints-suggestions-48/auto-log-out-36268/
hope you find all the links provided useful/helpful. Thanks for updating/ adding the whole list. it will be helpful and appreciated by many.
Welcome to the forum and good luck with your sale...very nice set-up and great price!

Master: Even if "forum god" meant anything other than he has 2000+ post here, he would be one of the last people to carry a "god" complex. Be assured he is a friendly, fun helpful member here. I know people can be judgmental of others over things like this and want to make sure you don't take him the wrong way. While it is appreciated that members as yourself like to see and keep this a family orientated, friendly and fun site, In the future it would really be appreciated if you simply report a post ( http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...48/how-report-bad-post-private-message-33713/ ) if you feel it is in violation of any rules, inappropriate or being unfriendly. We would prefer deal with it the way we see fit to avoid all the unnecessary (off topic) comments on the classified ads
Thanks

Mike.....im speechless, quit starting trouble ya darn Leafs fan!

I apologize if I offended anybody in any way was not my attentions at all.... I just felt a few things needed some attention

We now return you to your regularly scheduled
FREE FRIENDLY BCA BUMP for a super good deal! :bigsmile: lol


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

No that's my humour lol thanks a bunch for the pics fix I'm not upset at all cheers .


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

now that I see it man the tank looks beautiful! Fish look big and healthy, bump it up, good luck with the sale.... and GO LEAFS GO


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome deal. Snatched if it is a foot shorter.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

adi said:


> No that's my humour lol thanks a bunch for the pics fix I'm not upset at all cheers .


fine example lol my bad, just wanted make sure everyone was cool with each other  it really is a great community here. No worries about the pix, I I like to see them full screen and upright lol as opposed to the thumbnails...... cheers


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> now that I see it man the tank looks beautiful! Fish look big and healthy, bump it up, good luck with the sale.... and GO LEAFS GO


Right on Go Leafs Go!!!...........free bump for a great looking tank!


----------

